# Want to surprise her with a new jersey...



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm looking for a long sleeve warm jersey or a jacket for my significant other.
I'm thinking she wears a small, and red is her favorite color. Preferably wind proof or partially. I saw a jersey where the sleeves zip off to make it a short sleeve, but can't remember where...

So has anyone seen anything, preferably on clearance  whilst browsing lately?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Castelli?

.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Gore Phantom?


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

The Gore Phantom is what I was thinking of, but I can't find one under $135 +++gulp+++.
I'm thinking a men's small Castelli will be okay as they fit snuggly.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

nOOky said:


> The Gore Phantom is what I was thinking of, but I can't find one under $135 +++gulp+++.
> I'm thinking a men's small Castelli will be okay as they fit snuggly.


Spring for it. Especially if your the type of guy who leaves the toilet seat up (just saw you sig).


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Jackets run $100 plus.

Jerseys run $70 plus.

You never want to give your girl something cheap. 
It's an investment in YOUR happiness.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

nOOky said:


> The Gore Phantom is what I was thinking of, but I can't find one under $135 +++gulp+++.
> I'm thinking a men's small Castelli will be okay as they fit snuggly.


Depends on how your lady is built. For me personally, anything made for a man just isn't gonna fit.

Spend the money....she'll have that jacket for 10 years...and you will be a super-hero. Now is the time to find them on clearance.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I should have known I'd be piled on here 

I'm still debating, I got her some Castelli tights, so she wants the same brand to match those. She's not as serious a cyclist as me, and she only rides when it's above 50 degrees, so that opens up my options a bit.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with Becky that rather you should buy her a men's or women's jacket really depends on how she's built. I typically buy men's jackets of any kind because it's extremely rare I can find a women's jacket that actually fits. Heck I also wear men's jeans and typically men's shirts. About the only women's clothing I actually own are bike shorts and some of my dressier work shirts, even part of my polo shirts for work are men's. Heck most of my cycling jersey's are men's.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Yea, she's not above wearing half my clothes the way it is... I ended up with this jersey in a small http://www.competitivecyclist.com/product-apparel/2011-castelli-fusione-full-zip-long-sleeve-jersey-7633.9.1.html and a Craft wind block base layer to make it more flexible for her.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

nOOky said:


> Yea, she's not above wearing half my clothes the way it is... I ended up with this jersey in a small http://www.competitivecyclist.com/product-apparel/2011-castelli-fusione-full-zip-long-sleeve-jersey-7633.9.1.html and a Craft wind block base layer to make it more flexible for her.


Nice choices, especially if she's more of a fair weather rider  My winter jacket doesn't leave the closet until it's below 40 degrees F.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm hoping to get her out there more with me, and want her to feel comfortable in chillier weather.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

That is a very nice looking jacket.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Becky said:


> Depends on how your lady is built. For me personally, anything made for a man just isn't gonna fit.
> 
> .


 I agree.

If she's relatively short- 5'3 or shorter- the torso will be uuber long and uncomfortable because it will be over her hips and ride up when riding, especially a jacket because the material will be a bit heavier than a jersey and won't stay put. If you're going jersey, I do like my Saxo one for the fact that it IS longer, but has grip around the bottom to keep in place. It keeps the hem where it hsould be, and the back pockets nice and low so I'm not reaching mid-back to grab my cell or a snack. Deal breaker, for sure when that's the case.


----------

